# Super-regenerativo receptor que se convierte en el transmisor



## albertemule (Feb 24, 2012)

En realidad lo que quiero hacer un super 27Hz regeneración del receptor, y disfrutar del hecho de que también oscila como un oscilador, y amplificar esta señal con una etapa de amplificación de radiofrecuencia.



Me gustaría hacer algo como esto marca transceptor Geloso:
http://www.qsl.net/i0jx/geltrans.jpg
http://www.qsl.net/i0jx/geloso.html

Sería posible un receptor superregenerativo así?


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

albertemule dijo:


> En realidad lo que quiero hacer un super 27Hz regeneración del receptor, y disfrutar del hecho de que también oscila como un oscilador, y amplificar esta señal con una etapa de amplificación de radiofrecuencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seria un receptor de 27Hz y un transmisor de igual frecuencia????
debido a la baja frecuencia y tomando los calculos normales tenes
285000km/h / frecuencia en kHz te da el calculo de la antena,por lo cual:
285000/0.027kHz=10.555.555 metros diez millones de metros de antena,a su vez hay que dividirlo por 4 para hacer el dipolo,por lo cual te da 2.638.888 metros cada lado del dipolo
uffff que es grande esta antena


----------



## albertemule (Feb 26, 2012)

hubo un error tipográfico

De hecho ser 27Mhz:

http://www.artigocientifico.com.br/uploads/artc_1268309766_21.pdf


----------

